# Betta stays on the bottom of the tank, doesn't swim



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

Basically, it's a new tank, but I carefully watch my water levels and do many water changes (2x a week, in fact I just did a 40% water change yesterday). I just got Kuro on Thursday and he's been acting like any other new betta in a new home...swimming around, getting the feel of things...not really swimming towards me when I come by yet (he hasn't figured out I'm the one that feeds him yet). But he had been eating normally, I usually found a time when he was coming up for air and dropped the pellets in, he ate them without problems.

This morning, I come down and he's laying on the gravel tilted to one side. I immediately did a 100% water change and re-acclimated him to the water. Now he's just lying in the cave of his ornament and won't come out T_T

I have suspected exhaustion from the current the Fluval Chi has and I've turned off the filter (for the past 8hrs) but there's no sign of improvement. Any ideas? 

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5gallon Fluval Chi
What temperature is your tank? 78-80F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes, 50W heater
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Hikari Betta Bio-Gold
How often do you feed your betta fish? 3-4 pellets a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Currently, 2x a week, or when ammonia levels rise
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 30%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Seachem Prime

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH:6.8
Hardness: 75
Alkalinity: 80

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? No
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Lethargic, stays in the bottom cave of the ornament
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 8hrs ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Did a 100% water change and added a few drops of Stress Coat+
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Not that I'm aware of, I've only had him for 4 days though...
How old is your fish (approximately)? No idea...I'm guessing about 3-4 months old.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

does his belly look ok? it doesn't look bigger or anything?


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> does his belly look ok? it doesn't look bigger or anything?


It's not big at all. I've inspected him for any white spots or labored breathing and nothing seems out of the ordinary. He just lays on the bottom and doesn't move his pec fins either.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

maybe he's just sleeping? does he respond when you tap the glass? sorry i may not be an expert on this, i would wait for OFL to comment


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> maybe he's just sleeping? does he respond when you tap the glass? sorry i may not be an expert on this, i would wait for OFL to comment


Not really, he turns to look at me, but that's about it...no swimming up or anything. Now he doesn't even see me since he's hiding in a cave. I hope he's just tired T_T

And no worries, I appreciate any help at all =]


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

well maybe you should lower the water level for now so he doesn't have to work as much to get air


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't seen him come up for air in a while now...I'm worried


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

Here are some pictures~ sorry they're so bad, I don't own a camera anymore...so these are phone pics...:|


----------

